# packaged real ocean water



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

I seen 5 gal packages of real ocean water at petco for 5.99 ea anyone here ever used it?


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

What for? After a few changes, it would be gone anyway.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its pre mixed sw 
they just have the usual salt u buy in the bag and mix it with water and has the perfect salinty
so its for lazy people


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

By what the package claims "There is no need to cycle a new tank add the water and get up to temp the add your fish" That is why I was asking about it.


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

The box also gave a collection point I think it was Hawaii??


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like it had bacteria added already...

I wouldnt use that stuff, no matter what any product says, there is no such thing as an instant cycle.

It will help a tank cycle move along more smoothly, but you cant trust things to go perfectly.

Ive also heard that premixed water like that doesnt have as many minterals as water that has just been mixed.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

http://www.catalinawater.com/
there's a couple guys in the local reefing club that uses it, and say its the best there is and they are really happy with it. i would try it, but i have no petco in town
lol


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

the only reason I was looking at it was. It would be nice to be able to just set up a tank fast you know when you go into the fish store and you spot a fish you just got to have but don't have tank space for it or a cycled tank waiting.


----------

